# Little Aston Pairs Betterball



## Fish (Nov 1, 2015)

I've booked a tee time at 09.03 on Wednesday March 2nd 2016 for 4 players so I'm initialing looking for 3 more to join me and then we can sort out who's pairing up with who later.

Part of the Tee Tours Competitions, only Â£25 per player, great value even at that time of the year to play 1 of the top exclusive courses in the Midlands.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll take a spot :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Nov 1, 2015)

Mate, that is cracking value. Do you know if they do anything for other parts of the country ? Or is it just a Midlands thing ?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 1, 2015)

The guy who runs it used to be around Manchester way and suggested there was something similar up there but when he moved to Midlands he couldn't find anything so has set up this one , this Winter. Full credit to him :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2015)

Fish
Liverpoolphil

Plenty of time to mull over it but it's a great deal for a course that costs Â£90 to play in the summer and Â£55 in the winter, so, this is like stealing at Â£25 :smirk:


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2015)

That's cracking value at a superb course, I'll take a slot if I may Robin.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 1, 2015)

See you there teeing off at 9.57 :thup:


----------



## D4RK1 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd like to take a spot if I may. Only 5 miles from my door and I've never played it. Drive past it to get to my home course (Aston Wood)

Mark


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2015)

Fish
Liverpoolphil
Crow
D4rk1

Well done boys, anyone else want to join in on the day there's tee times still available in the link in my OP.


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice one!

Do you need payment or is it pay on the day?


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2015)

Crow said:



			Nice one!

Do you need payment or is it pay on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Pay on the day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheers for booking this Fish - looks a cracking course :thup:


----------



## D4RK1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy days, will be good to meet you lads. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2015)

D4RK1 said:



			Happy days, will be good to meet you lads. Really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise!


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, i managed to get the 8:45 tee time, so i am really pleased. Wanted to play the course for a long time and at that rate its a steal!

has anyone actually played in one of these events through this company? the organiser seems like a really nice guy


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2015)

Only just seen this, some cracking courses at more than reasonable prices!!!!! Let us know if you are planning any others Robin (or if someone drops out)


----------



## Fish (Nov 3, 2015)

fundy said:



			Only just seen this, some cracking courses at more than reasonable prices!!!!! Let us know if you are planning any others Robin (or if someone drops out)
		
Click to expand...

If you like any of the pairs Steve just pick them out and let me know, I'm pretty flexible as you know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			If you like any of the pairs Steve just pick them out and let me know, I'm pretty flexible as you know.
		
Click to expand...

I'm always up for it as well depending on dates :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm always up for it as well depending on dates :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The links in my OP, pick some courses, dates and formats and we'll put them up for others to join in...


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Thanks for posting this, i managed to get the 8:45 tee time, so i am really pleased. Wanted to play the course for a long time and at that rate its a steal!

has anyone actually played in one of these events through this company? the organiser seems like a really nice guy
		
Click to expand...

Played in one a week ago and very well organised.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2015)

Due to circumstances i am now unable to make this


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2015)

1 spot available people, see my OP for details, excellent course and a steal at only Â£25 ðŸ˜³


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 13, 2015)

Will see you there. We are off at 9.30.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 13, 2015)

Bigfoot said:



			Will see you there. We are off at 9.30.
		
Click to expand...

Half an hour behind you :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			1 spot available people, see my OP for details, excellent course and a steal at only Â£25 ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Robin


I can make that if the place is still available.

Seasons greetings 

AAC


----------



## Fish (Dec 14, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Robin


I can make that if the place is still available.

Seasons greetings 

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Ok, your in &#128077;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 14, 2015)

Great, looking forward to it.


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome along AAC. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2016)

Thought I'd give this one a bump as we're little more than a week away.  

Weather looks to be improving in time for it.

Everyone still good to go?


----------



## D4RK1 (Feb 23, 2016)

That's come round fast! Yes I'm still good for it. We've had some rain lately but my home course is holding up really well and its next door to little Aston so if the weather stays kind it should be good.
Had a new driver, 3 wood and rescue in the bag for a week so I better pop down the range this week.
Also at our place we are allowed trolleys providing they have winter wheels. However the belfry is on carry only. It may be worth a call if you currently have a trolley setup in case its carry only at LA. 
See you next week gents
Mark


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 23, 2016)

Crow said:



			Thought I'd give this one a bump as we're little more than a week away.  

Weather looks to be improving in time for it.

Everyone still good to go?
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it, fingers crossed for better weather.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 23, 2016)

Playing there tomorrow and just checked,no restrictions regards electric trollies &#128515;


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes this is still all systems go, looking forward to it also, right on my doorstep but never had the opportunity to play it before, and especially so cheaply &#128526;


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 23, 2016)

Just a heads up, we have had tee times put back till 10.16 and first 8 groups are being shotgunned off because of the frost tomorrow. cant fault Tony and Little Aston for being so accommodating to make sure we have a fantastic day


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Just a heads up, we have had tee times put back till 10.16 and first 8 groups are being shotgunned off because of the frost tomorrow. cant fault Tony and Little Aston for being so accommodating to make sure we have a fantastic day  

Click to expand...

Sounds good, hope you have a great day and look forward to your report!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 23, 2016)

Have a good day tomorrow. Hopefully it is perfect next week too.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 24, 2016)

Arrived at 10.10 in plenty of time for our 11.16 tee time but times had been put back by at least 30 mins due to the heavy frost and then it was decided to do a shotgun at 12.15 to ensure we could play on full greens and all get finished in time. They don't have temp greens as such but a flag in a log you play to on the fairway just short of the green and you hole out by hitting the log.

Alas downside was that our group was off the 12th which is the furthest tee , so used the walk for a nice warm up 

Fantastic course and well worth a visit if you can, tees; fairways and bunkers in good condition .However greens were a bit bumpy which lead to some frustration , well that's our excuse 

Can't think of a bad hole and loved the 17th, bit wider in places than I was expecting but sure with trees in full leaf it is a lot tighter.
Turned out Metal Mickie from here was also there and had a good long chat, hopefully he's recovered from playing with out club captain who can be a bit erratic off the tee 
All in all a great day and many thanks to LA and Tony for organising .


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Arrived at 10.10 in plenty of time for our 11.16 tee time but times had been put back by at least 30 mins due to the heavy frost and then it was decided to do a shotgun at 12.15 to ensure we could play on full greens and all get finished in time. They don't have temp greens as such but a flag in a log you play to on the fairway just short of the green and you hole out by hitting the log.

Alas downside was that our group was off the 12th which is the furthest tee , so used the walk for a nice warm up 

Fantastic course and well worth a visit if you can, tees; fairways and bunkers in good condition .However greens were a bit bumpy which lead to some frustration , well that's our excuse 

Can't think of a bad hole and loved the 17th, bit wider in places than I was expecting but sure with trees in full leaf it is a lot tighter.
Turned out Metal Mickie from here was also there and had a good long chat, hopefully he's recovered from playing with out club captain who can be a bit erratic off the tee 
All in all a great day and many thanks to LA and Tony for organising .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the write up, sounds good and for the price we're paying next week I can live with a bit of bumpiness on the greens, probably help my putting in any case. 

It's not so much the walk out as the walk back after finishing that I don't like if on a shotgun from a remote corner of the course.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2016)

Crow said:



			Thanks for the write up, sounds good and for the price we're paying next week I can live with a bit of bumpiness on the greens, probably help my putting in any case. 

It's not so much the walk out as the walk back after finishing that I don't like if on a shotgun from a remote corner of the course.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm there next week too &#128515;


----------



## Fish (Feb 29, 2016)

Can I have a *reserve* in place for this please, I am full of cold right now and feeling quite weak, I'm not saying I'm 100% out at this time but I will make a decision by lunchtime tomorrow, possibly earlier if someone steps forward and needs more time to arrange and commit!

Fish (doubtful)
Crow
D4rk1
ArnoldArmChewer


----------



## D4RK1 (Feb 29, 2016)

That's not good to hear fish. Hope you.feel better tomorrow mate.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 29, 2016)

D4RK1 said:



			That's not good to hear fish. Hope you.feel better tomorrow mate.
		
Click to expand...

+1 to that Robin.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 29, 2016)

If you are short give me a shout


----------



## Crow (Feb 29, 2016)

Fish said:



Can I have a *reserve* in place for this please, I am full of cold right now and feeling quite weak, I'm not saying I'm 100% out at this time but I will make a decision by lunchtime tomorrow, possibly earlier if someone steps forward and needs more time to arrange and commit!

Fish (doubtful)
Crow
D4rk1
ArnoldArmChewer

Click to expand...

Man up will you!

Would be a shame to lose you Robin, especially as you've organised it all.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you are short give me a shout
		
Click to expand...

Can you take my place then Phil, it's all coming out of me today even though I'm ramming the Day Nurse & Night Nurse down me, I'm exhausted just walking around New St keeping my gangs going. 

Sorry guys, I'll sort something else out at my place or somewhere else and we'll get together.  

&#128542;


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Robin,get better soon.

If Phil cant make it Tony has a list of reserves for Little Aston.

Am also having to give it a miss as playing for club in semi final of county Seniors Scratch comp at a course where balls were being lost on the fairway last week 

Have fun everyone and hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry guys my sciatica is playing up so I'm out of action for a week or so


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2016)

As Ben (Upsidedown) has stated, there is always a list of reserves available but obviously it would be nicer to get someone off the forum, I'll give it until 7.30pm on here for someone to come forward otherwise I will then inform Tony to slot someone in at 09.03 with you 3 guys.

Once again I'm sorry, it's not so much the actual head cold that's a hindrance, more so the weakness I'm feeling because of it.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			As Ben (Upsidedown) has stated, there is always a list of reserves available but obviously it would be nicer to get someone off the forum, I'll give it until 7.30pm on here for someone to come forward otherwise I will then inform Tony to slot someone in at 09.03 with you 3 guys.

Once again I'm sorry, it's not so much the actual head cold that's a hindrance, more so the weakness I'm feeling because of it.
		
Click to expand...


did you go out without your snood? 

you can't take any chances at your age  

chin up


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can you take my place then Phil, it's all coming out of me today even though I'm ramming the Day Nurse & Night Nurse down me, I'm exhausted just walking around New St keeping my gangs going. 

Sorry guys, I'll sort something else out at my place or somewhere else and we'll get together.  

&#128542;
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky Robin.
If it's any consolation the weather forecast looks a bit iffy.

But Little Aston is a quality venue and I'll still enjoy playing, even in the rain.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed that the weather is not too bad.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2016)

Crow said:



			Unlucky Robin.
If it's any consolation the weather forecast looks a bit iffy.

But Little Aston is a quality venue and I'll still enjoy playing, even in the rain.
		
Click to expand...

Tony hasn't found anyone but he will allow the player not paired up to have a Pro's score added of 2 points per hole to his score, so you'd go out as a 3-ball but 2 of you will be actually paired and 1 has a Pro score added, is that ok?

If not I'll come and play as I don't want to let anyone down.


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Tony hasn't found anyone but he will allow the player not paired up to have a Pro's score added of 2 points per hole to his score, so you'd go out as a 3-ball but 2 of you will be actually paired and 1 has a Pro score added, is that ok?

If not I'll come and play as I don't want to let anyone down.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine by me Robin, I'm not going with the hope of winning anything anyway, just to enjoy the course and the company, wouldn't want to drag you out from your sickbed and listen to you moaning your way round the course!

Seriously though mate and I'm sure I speak for the other guys too in saying that we appreciate your work in setting the day up in the first place and knowing your desire to play come what may, you must be feeling pretty low to not feel up to it.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2016)

Well....what a disaster. Worst golf conditions I've ever played in, have never been so cold in my life. We decided to call it a day on the 12th (furthest point from course).

Turns out a hooter had gone off anyway (we'd never have heard it).

Such a shame as you can see Tony makes a real effort!

Course also looks brilliant. Hope to go back in near future


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Well....what a disaster. Worst golf conditions I've ever played in, have never been so cold in my life. We decided to call it a day on the 12th (furthest point from course).

Turns out a hooter had gone off anyway (we'd never have heard it).

Such a shame as you can see Tony makes a real effort!

Course also looks brilliant. Hope to go back in near future
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this, especially as I cried off.

Was it all abandoned then and nobody completed?

Tony is a top bloke, I've played in a few now and Ben (Upsidedown) has played in loads, they are very well organised and people are travelling from decent distances to attend them more & more as some of the courses on the rota are excellent value, Little Aston being a prime example, just a shame about the weather, which is the golfers achilles heel.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 2, 2016)

Course closed at 11.15 so nobody got further round than 10 or 11 holes.

I was due out at 12.20 so arrived just as the hooter was sounded indicating closure. What was it they used to say in wartime; "Is your journey really necessary?"

Still there is always the Summer Series to look forward to.


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2016)

Not sure it was the worst conditions I've ever played in but certainly up there.

We also missed the hooter and I'd guess we were somewhere around the 12th when it was sounded, which is the furthest corner from the clubhouse and seeing as the horizontal snow/sleet was blowing in the direction of the clubhouse it's not surprising that we didn't hear it. 

We battled on and competed the round only to find out the comp had been called off, the fourball in front of us also played on unaware so we blame them! 

ArnoldArmChewer and D4RK1 both played well, D4RK1 finished very strongly and rounded it off by slam dunking his bunker shot on the 17th for birdie! They finished with a very creditable 36 points. 

Cheers guys, enjoyed your company and hope next time the weather is better!

I played like a knob, pushing almost every drive into trouble on the right and putting like an idiot.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

It would seem in the interest of safety Little Aston need to sort their hooter out and if everyone isn't deemed to be walking in, a Marshall or pro should go out in a buggy to let everyone know, to finish a further 6 holes after the course has been closed is ludicrous! 

Were you all refunded or....?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			It would seem in the interest of safety Little Aston need to sort their hooter out and if everyone isn't deemed to be walking in, a Marshall or pro should go out in a buggy to let everyone know, to finish a further 6 holes after the course has been closed is ludicrous! 

Were you all refunded or....?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear you guys have to abandon ship , in fairness to Crow for not hearing hooter the 12 th is 2.2 K from the clubhouse as that was our starting hole last week !!


----------



## D4RK1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It was an experience that's for sure. Had a bit of an embarrassing start to the day as I hadnt realise I'd turned up with an empty wallet. Very kindly ArnoldArmChewer spared my blushes and stumped up the cash. So I owe him a beer and some money now.
Little Aston is a stunning course and I will make it there for a round in the summer as its too good to miss especially as its so local. 
The company on the course was great, very friendly and welcoming. Some good golf played by all. Unfortunately I decided today was the day to hit all approach shots on the front 9 as fat as possible. The back 9 was a major improvement so happy all in all.
The rain at the start was manageable. Not much fun but were all used to it. The snow was a new one. Hopefully not to be repeated. Once that cleared after an hour it cleared up and the wind came to the party. 
Fish, thank you for booking us on, it was a shame we didn't get to meet. Just as well you couldn't make it though aye 
I'll post up a couple of pictures later.


----------



## D4RK1 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			It would seem in the interest of safety Little Aston need to sort their hooter out and if everyone isn't deemed to be walking in, a Marshall or pro should go out in a buggy to let everyone know, to finish a further 6 holes after the course has been closed is ludicrous! 

Were you all refunded or....?
		
Click to expand...

Some may not have heard the hooter but others, by their own admission, did and yet chose to play on.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Some may not have heard the hooter but others, by their own admission, did and yet chose to play on.
		
Click to expand...

Why anyone would play on in those conditions is beyond me. The greens were underwater in places and the weather was truly terrible!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 2, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Why anyone would play on in those conditions is beyond me. The greens were underwater in places and the weather was truly terrible!
		
Click to expand...

I agree but some came in saying " I may not get the chance to ever play here again",and "We were wet already so it didn't matter" etc;

Strange attitudes towards both themselves and the course.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 3, 2016)

My partner called it a day after 8 holes and one of our playing partners after 9. We kept on going as it had stopped raining/snowing.  We did not hear a hooter but saw some green staff on one hole but they didn't say anything either.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			My partner called it a day after 8 holes and one of our playing partners after 9. We kept on going as it had stopped raining/snowing.  We did not hear a hooter but saw some green staff on one hole but they didn't say anything either.
		
Click to expand...

Im assuming it took you 36hrs to respond to this as you've only just got the feeling in your fingers back ?


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 4, 2016)

:rofl::rofl:

I had my hands in my pockets most of the time and I went home via Barton under Needwood and Ross on Wye.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			:rofl::rofl:

I had my hands in my pockets most of the time and I went home via Barton under Needwood and Ross on Wye.
		
Click to expand...

I'd get a new sat nav Mark


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			:rofl::rofl:

I had my hands in my pockets most of the time and I went home via Barton under Needwood and Ross on Wye.
		
Click to expand...


At least I know you weren't the one parked next to me in the overflow car-park. 

Whoever it was knew only one way to get off muddy ground; a heavy right foot.

I currently have a CRV with a pebble dash finish.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 5, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			I'd get a new sat nav Mark  

Click to expand...

She was ill, the poor woman.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 5, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			At least I know you weren't the one parked next to me in the overflow car-park. 

Whoever it was knew only one way to get off muddy ground; a heavy right foot.

I currently have a CRV with a pebble dash finish.
		
Click to expand...

Usually it can cost a lot for a respray though. That was free.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Usually it can cost a lot for a respray though. That was free.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, this latest lot of rain, sleet, snow and hail seems to be restoring the paintwork to its former pristine glory.


----------

